# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  VENTA DE FERTILIZANTES

## cocolucho

:Clap2: VENTA DE FERTILIZANTES, ATENDEMOS PEDIDOS PARA LAS ZONAS DE TUMBES, PIURA, LAMBAYEQUE, LA LIBERTAD Y NOR ORIENTE.
CONTAMOS CON FERTILIZANTES GENERICOS Y SOLUBLES (FERTIRIEGO).
CONTACTO AL CORREO: basto_22@hotmail.com 
RPM: #638492
CEL: 969606787
JORGE LUISTemas similares: VENTA DE FERTILIZANTES GENERICOS Y PARA FERTIIRIGACION Fertilizantes liquidos-Riego Por goteo Conveagro pide que se prolongue la exoneración del IGV a los fertilizantes Preocupación por retorno del IGV a los fertilizantes Precio de fertilizantes

----------

